# RedBull gives you wings



## Silver (19/3/21)

I seldom post off topic videos, but came across this today...

Have a look.

Its quite something! Unbelievable actually.

Click on the link and watch the first 2/3 minutes of the video:
https://www.redbull.com/fr-fr/valentin-delluc-speed-riding-freestyle-avoriaz

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (23/3/21)

But... I thought everybody spent their weekends doing this, can not be only me... can it?

ja right...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

